# Quick Question for How to Format a Story



## lotrs_fan (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello, 

My name is lotrs_fan (Lord of the Rings fan), I had a quick question to kind of gather an opinion on how to handle a story I've been recently thinking about writing. I would say more about myself, but I'm not that big of a forum guy.

So the premise of the story is going to revolve around the new game "Evolve". I was planning on doing something with the three female characters each turning into a sexualized version of the Monsters (rather convenient that there are three of each). The story was going to have a little bit of an introduction kind of explaining the slightly altered version of the game's situation, and then go into each of the women's story.

The question I have for the community is whether I should handle the story as one long file, or first post the introduction (which will have a bit of TF in it, just to get things rolling), and then the three separate stories discussing each major transformation. I've always liked the whole "episodes" setup, as it gives me something to look forward to whenever I see one of my favorite authors come out with something new. However, I wanted to gauge other peoples' opinion before I committed to something.

Any feedback is appreciated. I know there are a lot of great writers here, and readers have just as much say in the matter.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 13, 2015)

Heya. 

If you will be posting this to FA I'd recommend submitting them in separate installments. This will allow people to read the intro and hopefully keep an eye on you and take notice of subsequent stories. Make sure the upload thumbnail has a theme so that it will be easily recognizable as that specific story.

Good luck. TF must be the most popular fetish for stories on FA.


----------



## lotrs_fan (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, I figured people would prefer that method. But like I said, I wanted to be sure before I started. 

And I agree, there are quite a few TF stories (not that I'm complaining).


----------



## drCuddlebug (Feb 13, 2015)

It largely depends on what kind of story it is, in my opinion.

If it's a short story, like a 3 chapter thing. Then yeah release it as one package. If it's a longer novel length deal than it's sometimes better to release as chapters.

That's just my opinion anyway. Whenever I've written things I prefer to write the entire thing out first and release it afterwards.


----------



## lotrs_fan (Feb 16, 2015)

I see your point drCuddlebug, and I'm not sure how long it's going to be at this point. I think I'm going to do some thorough outlining before I really sit down and write it though. 
Thanks for your opinion, I'm glad people are commenting.


----------

